# Just found new babies in my tank - HELP



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

This


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When the guppies had babies I got a breeding net, they are like nets with solid frames, I popped the babies in there and it stayed in the tank but the adult fish cant get to the babies to eat them, then when the babies are old enough you can release them into the tank. I fed them adult fish food that I had crumbled till it was very fine.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

amber999 said:


> Thanks, It will have to wait until tomorrow now as the shops are closed.I hope they make it until then. Is there anything I can improvise with?


The first night I managed with the net you use for catching fish suspended in the water and tied to the lid so it didnt fall down into the water, it looked crazy but it worked till I could get to the shop.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

yes


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dont worry,they will have more.You have lots of live bearers there,so you can be prepared for the next birth!
Think wisely though,if you keep them all,you wont have enough room.Unless you get a separate baby tank.There is no money to be made in livebearers though.Its not worth the electric bill.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My local aquatics shop took the babies off me, they didnt pay cash but they gave me filter media or food instead. Personally though I just couldnt bare to see them getting eaten.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

My shop wont give anything for fish.I would rather put them on freecycle,or preloved than let the shop make money from them!
Now Ive got malawi,they are much more lucrative £1 per cm


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope they survive.


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

The best way,is get any decor out,and a big net.... or 2.Chances are though,they will be eaten during the move.They will hide in gaps in gravel,and in corners in the sand.I have some 2 tier step ladders,as my tank is deep (see pic) and tall.I am 5 ft 2!
Good luck


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I used to just lift mine out of the water,and change position in the tank,so fresh water comes in.With them so tiny,dont worry too much.They are tougher than you think.Feed 4 times a day with crushed flake,to grow them on faster.Fresh frequent water changes bring on growth rate too.


----------



## amber999 (Mar 21, 2008)

But


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally not a great lover of the traps but just a little bit of advice.....

.....be careful the heat from the light does not overheat them, some plant in there for shade will help but dont leave light on too long 

Hope you get some nice looking fish from them:thumbup:

xx


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

amber999 said:


> But what about the stuff that is lying at the bottom of the box where the little ones have pooed?


The poo wont be too big at this stage,if you tip it out,you would probably lose fry.
You could always set up another temporary tank.Use a kids storage box,cheap filter and heater.job done.You would need a filter sponge,or part of an established sponge, from your main tank (depends how long its been set up though),to feed the filter,or it wont be cycled.Or chuck a bottle of tetra safe start in it,then move the fry straight in.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

amber999 said:


> But what about the stuff that is lying at the bottom of the box where the little ones have pooed?


you can use a turkey baster to suck up any muck off the bottom.

Also make sure there is enough oxgenated water filtering through or they will need a fine airstone in with them.


----------

